# William Cowper Biography



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good biography of William Cowper (not some flowery 19th century thing)?


----------



## danmpem (Jan 20, 2008)

While this is not a full bio, John Piper has a decent intro to Cowper's life in The Hidden Smile of God. I think you can find it on his web site as well.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Does anyone know of a good biography of William Cowper *(not some flowery 19th century thing)*?



I don't Daniel but I like how you said what I bold-faced!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2008)

danmpem said:


> While this is not a full bio, John Piper has a decent intro to Cowper's life in The Hidden Smile of God. I think you can find it on his web site as well.



I have listened to that lecture, its very good.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a good biography of William Cowper *(not some flowery 19th century thing)*?
> ...



Too right; the Victorians really annoy me with their flowery pussy-footing around. Any time I read anything by them I want to shout: "Get to the point, would you!"


----------



## ReformedDave (Jan 20, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Does anyone know of a good biography of William Cowper (not some flowery 19th century thing)?



"William Cowper, Poet of Paradise" by George M. Ella.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are the literary citations in Piper's book about Cowper (although I know not of their content):
- Gilbert Thomas, William Cowper and the Eighteenth Century (London: Ivor Nicholson and Watson, Ltd., 1935)

- George Melvyn Ella, William Cowper: Poet of Paradise (Durham, England: Evangelical Press, 1993)

- George Herbert, "The Pulley," in Eerdmans Book of Christian Poetry, comp. Pat Alexander (Grand Rapids, MI: William B. Eerdmans Publishing Co., 1981)

- William Cowper, The Poetical Works of William Cowper, William Michael Rossetti, ed. (London: William Collins, Sons and Co., n.d.)

And from what I gathered in the book, though I could be mistaken, there is a good amount of biographical information in Cowper's books of poetry, like The Poetical Works.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks; I think I will go for the George Ella book.


----------

